# CounterAnimate



## natopower (Feb 22, 2021)

natopower submitted a new resource:

CounterAnimate - Take a text file, and animate it counting up/down as a Browser Source.



> *NOTE:* This is still in very early stages - expect bugs and missing features!
> 
> View attachment 67917
> 
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## natopower (Feb 24, 2021)

natopower updated CounterAnimate with a new update entry:

Multi-File Functionality!



> Thanks to the help from @kolbyd, we've added multi-file functionality to the project, and fixed browsers caching the files and not updating them. Download 0.6.0 today for some sweet updates.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## callphoenix (Feb 24, 2021)

natopower said:


> natopower submitted a new resource:
> 
> CounterAnimate - Take a text file, and animate it counting up/down as a Browser Source.
> 
> ...


----------



## natopower (Feb 24, 2021)

Hey there!

Since the newest update, this location has actually changed - you need to edit the *config.json* file now to specify the locations. Once that's running, you may need a local Apache/MySQL server (Laragon is free and sets itself up for you, essentially - just move the CounterAnimate folder to the Laragon www folder, for example, the URL would then be counteranimate.test) running to have the local website actually appear. That being said, you should be able to open the page in your browser and view the counters updating in real-time. 

I may also make a YT video soon to explain more how to set it up as well, since that reply is pretty convoluted. Hopefully it helps though!


----------



## natopower (Feb 24, 2021)

natopower updated CounterAnimate with a new update entry:

Small Bug Fix



> This pre-release update fixes a small issue with browser sources not loading the whole page. Download now.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## callphoenix (Feb 24, 2021)

natopower said:


> Hey there!
> 
> Since the newest update, this location has actually changed - you need to edit the *config.json* file now to specify the locations. Once that's running, you may need a local Apache/MySQL server (Laragon is free and sets itself up for you, essentially - just move the CounterAnimate folder to the Laragon www folder, for example, the URL would then be counteranimate.test) running to have the local website actually appear. That being said, you should be able to open the page in your browser and view the counters updating in real-time.
> 
> I may also make a YT video soon to explain more how to set it up as well, since that reply is pretty convoluted. Hopefully it helps though!


Thank you natopower :)


----------

